# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من طرائف الإمام الأعمش رحمه الله

## بحليل محمد

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
 أما بعد ، هذه قبس من حياة إمام عظيم قد أفنى حياته في خدمة الدين الحنيف الا و هو الإمام الحافظ المحدث الزاهد سليمان بن مهران المعروف  بالأعمش؛ وقد اخترت بعض طرائفه و نوادره التي اشتهر بها  ترويحا على الإخوة  منها :

01- عن الاعمش قال، بلغني أن الرجل إذا نام حتى يصبح يعني لم يصل توركه الشيطان فبال في أذنه وأنا أرى أنه قد سلح في حلقي الليلة، وذلك أنه كان يسعل.
02- وروى حدثنا أبو خالد، ذكر الاعمش يعني حديث " ذاك بال الشيطان في أذنه " فقال: ما أرى عيني عمشت إلا من كثرة ما يبول الشيطان في أذني.
وما أظنه فعل هذا قط. قال الذهبي : يريد أن الاعمش كان صاحب ليل وتعبد.
03- من طريف ما ذكر عنه أنه كانت له زوجة من أجمل نساء الكوفة، فجرى بينهما كلام، وكان الأعمش قبيح المنظر، فنشزت عليه امرأته ، وكان يأتيه رجل أعمى فصيح اللسان يقال له أبو البلاد ، فقال له يا أبا البلاد ان امرأتي قد نشزت علي وغمتني فتحدث اليها وأخبرها بمكاني من الناس وموضعي عندهم ... فخاطب أبو البلاد زوجة الأعمش فقال ان الله قد أحسن قسمك هذا شيخنا وسيدنا وعنه نأخذ ديننا وحلالنا وحرامنا لا يغرك عموشة عينيه ولا خموشة ساقيه فغضب الأعمش وقال أعمى الله قلبك قد بصرتها بعيوبى كلها أخرج من بيتي فأخرجه  .
04  - و أراد مرة الإمام إبراهيم النخعي  وكان أعورا أن يماشيه فقال له الأعمش: إن رآنا الناس معاً قالوا: أعور وأعمش ؛ فقال النخعي: وما عليك أن يأثموا ونؤجر؟! فقال له الأعمش: وما عليك أن يسلموا ونسلم.
05- و طلبه رجل ذات يوم فلثيه مع زوجته فقال لهما مخاطبا :أيكما الأعمش فأجابه الأعمش :هذه و أشار إلى امرأته.
06-و عن ابن إدريس، قال لي الاعمش: أما تعجب من عبد الملك بن أبجر قال: جاءني رجل فقال: إني لم أمرض، وأنا أشتهي أن أمرض، قال: فقلت: احمد الله على العافية.
قال: أنا أشتهي أن أمرض.
قال: كل سمكا مالحا، واشرب نبيذا مريسا، واقعد في الشمس، واستمرض الله.
فجعل الاعمش يضحك ويقول: كأنما قال له واستشف (1) الله عزوجل.
07- جاءه الإمام أبو حنيفة رحمه الله ذات يوم عائدا له فقال له : لولا أن أثقل عليك يا أبا محمد، لعدتك والله في كل يوم مرتين. فقال له الأعمش: والله يا ابن أخي، أنت ثقيل علي وأنت في بيتك، فكيف لو جئتني في كل يوم مرتين.
08-وقال الأعمش  لابنه: اذهب فاشتر لنا حبلاً يكون طوله ثلاثين ذراعًا، فقال الولد: يا أبتي في عرض كم؟ قال: في عرض مصيبتي فيك!

رحم الله إمامنا العظيم وغفر لنا و له
كاتبه و ناقله بحليل محمد

----------


## عبدالرحمن بشر

هل أخي بارك الله فيك تزكر المصادر والمراجع التي اعتمدت عليها في نشر تلك الاشياء عن الإمام الأعمش كأن يكون وجدته في كتاب سير أعلام النبلاء أو الثقات لابن حبان أو غيره أو غيره 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## بحليل محمد

أنظر : طبقات ابن سعد 6 / 342، تاريخ خليفة (232، 424)، طبقات خليفة (164)، التاريخ الصغير: 2 / 91، الجرح والتعديل 4 / 146، مشاهير علماء الامصار (111)، حلية الاولياء 5 / 46 - 60، تاريخ بغداد 9 / 3، الكامل في التاريخ 5 / 589، وفيات الاعيان 2 / 400 - 403، تهذيب الكمال (548 - 549)، تذهيب التهذيب 20 / 54 / 2، تاريخ
الاسلام 6 / 75، ميزان الاعتدال 2 / 224، تذكرة الحفاظ 1 / 154، غاية النهاية 1 / 315، تهذيب التهذيب 4 /

----------


## العربي بن كريم عليان

العربي بن كريم عليان الصنهاجي
رحم الله الإمام العالم,الأعمش,وب  ارك الله فيكم أخي بحليل محمد,أضحكتنا,أضح  ك الله سنك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وهناك كتاب بعنوان : طرائف الأعمش . جمع فيه مصنفه كثيرا جدا من طرائفه .

----------


## الطيبوني

دخل الأعمش جامع البصرة فرأى قاصاً يقص ويقول حدثنا الأعمش فتوسط الحلقة وجعل ينتف شعر إبطه فقال القاص يا شيخ ألا تستحي فقال لم أنا في سنة وأنت في كذب أنا الأعمش وما حدثتك

احياء علوم الدين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

http://majles.alukah.net/t144166/

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

http://majles.alukah.net/t144276/

----------

